# Where to rent for a family with teens



## TiffanyTeapot (May 16, 2011)

Can anyone advise us in what area would be suitable for a family with two teen boys a a girl of 8. Want a place with family amenities eg. pool, gym, kids activity clubs and resturants and easy access to the beach. Need min 4 bed. Intending to arrive autumn time but want some idea so that we can source accom before we arrive.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

It depends on your budget but as per your specfications you can go for in case your talking about dubai:

- Jumeira
- Arabian ranches
- Emirate Hills


----------



## TiffanyTeapot (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. Will investigate those areas.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on which school you choose and can get the children into. For instance if you decide on DBS then you should be looking at The Meadows or The Lakes. JESS you would look to live in Arabian Ranches.
Jumeirah and Umm Sequim for The Beach.


----------



## TiffanyTeapot (May 16, 2011)

Dbs ?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

remaaz said:


> It depends on your budget but as per your specfications you can go for in case your talking about dubai:
> 
> - Jumeira
> - Arabian ranches
> - Emirate Hills


The ranches and Emirates hills are a bit far away from the beach. Dependent on budget I would recommend the Palm, but can be tricky getting a 4 bed place, again depends on budget


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

TiffanyTeapot said:


> Dbs ?


Dubai British School. You need to sort schools out first as you may not get all 3 into the school if you leave it to the last minute. Then decide where to live.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Dubai British School. You need to sort schools out first as you may not get all 3 into the school if you leave it to the last minute. Then decide where to live.


meant to say into the same school.


----------



## TiffanyTeapot (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. I will source the schools first. I have 2 boys, 15 and 16 and a girl of 8. Where do I start? And do you know what the school fees are?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

TiffanyTeapot said:


> Thank you for your advice. I will source the schools first. I have 2 boys, 15 and 16 and a girl of 8. Where do I start? And do you know what the school fees are?


There is a sticky at the top of the page with lots of useful info on Schools and do lots of web searches. All the schools have websites with fees etc, and there is another site that gives league tables. Budget 45k - 60k per child.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> The ranches and Emirates hills are a bit far away from the beach. Dependent on budget I would recommend the Palm, but can be tricky getting a 4 bed place, again depends on budget


I don't see the Palm as a very family friendly place. Perhaps I am wrong but that area lacks greenery, there are no parks or childrens play areas. Even for the teenagers, I don't see any place they can just hang out. But like I said, I could be wrong.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I don't see the Palm as a very family friendly place. Perhaps I am wrong but that area lacks greenery, there are no parks or childrens play areas. Even for the teenagers, I don't see any place they can just hang out. But like I said, I could be wrong.


When you are next at Bidi's with Harry have a look out the front and to the left! Childrens play area's! Also the huge private beach, pools, not to mention that you are only a 10aed taxi ride to either the Marina or the MOE.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> When you are next at Bidi's with Harry have a look out the front and to the left! Childrens play area's! Also the huge private beach, pools, not to mention that you are only a 10aed taxi ride to either the Marina or the MOE.


Is that why the kids keep running in and out of the bar all the time?

And thanks for making it look like Harry and I are an item!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

You kind of are an item, in as much as Harry sits there answering all the q's and you sit there guessing! ;-)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> You kind of are an item, in as much as Harry sits there answering all the q's and you sit there guessing! ;-)


You need to join us next time and see that we make valid contributions too!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh I almost forgot! You did join us at quiz night, although the quizzes at Byblos would harldly qualify as a quiz considering their questions were only British centric which only the British people could understand and answer. That is why we just sat there guessing, we spent all our time trying to figure out what that Geordie lady was saying!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The last quiz I went on was at Bidi's, where i realized that everything I knew Harry already knew!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> The last quiz I went on was at Bidi's, where i realized that everything I knew Harry already knew!


We have 2 tables booked, so you can join the other table then. Bring your girlfriend along too, I haven't seen her in ages!

Now, before we get a slap on the wrist :focus:


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd say with a 15/16 year old being somewhere near a metro stop might be cool so they could have their freedom without relying on cabs etc. (and you don't have to worry about entrusting your children to the roads of DXB and their taxi drivers!) I suppose the "New Dubai" area round the palm and marina would have been my pic at that age, plenty to do and within walking distance too and you can hop on the metro to the malls and downtown.

Gated compound villa living would be great for younger families but they might be a bit quiet for your teens (who will be making a big adjustment as it is).


----------

